# More catfish!



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

We (my husband and I) have been on a catfish kick lately. last week we got an adonis pleco, a royal pleco 'xingu', and a marble sailfin catfish. not too long before that we got a TSN and also I've ordered a Callophysus macropterus from Jeff Rapps.


These are all fish we picked up today from That Fish Place.

got a couple of whiptails (Rineloracara parva)










a tiger pleco (L-002)










a royal farlowella (Farlowella vittata)...










a rubber nose pleco (L-146)...










4 Corydoras paleatus....










4 Corydoras aeneus and 4 Corydoras sterbai....


























and also got a few female swordtails (Xiphophorous helleri)....


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats my downfall. There are so many intresting bottom feeders. Just not enough tanks for them all.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

That means you need more tanks! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2005)

nice finds! i love bottom feeders too but the ones i want get huge (rtc/tsn mix....lol)


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

looks good! i like the platies !


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice new additions!! How big is the tiger pleco?


----------

